# Kid-safe roach killer?



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

We haven't used any kind of bug repellent or killer on or in our home for years, except for sprinkling diatomaceous earth around - which works, kind of, but now we have a toddler who gets into and tastes everything and we can't use it.

Not using many pesticides has also caused a pretty good infestation to accumulate over the years - every season when the roaches come back, they are worse. I need to get rid of them, it's getting gross! Anyone know of anything "green" on the market that I could use, both outside and inside the house? Something that I could spray or place in the corners, out of the way of my toddler's usual routes of exploration. The diatomaceous earth works only if we sprinkle a whole bunch of it in a lot of different places, and if we change it out frequently. I need an alternative. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

I think your best bet is to get some roach bait and squeeze it in areas that your child will not get into. They will eat it and take it to others who will also die,so more effective than just a spray to kill stuff.


----------



## KayleeBugsMom (May 13, 2011)

We bought an ultrasonic pest control that plugs into your electrical outlets and it seems to have worked. Although I recommend using more than what the box says just one will cover, area wise. They don't bother your pets either. Also, spraying UNDER your house is a great way to kill them off without getting it in your house. Good luck!


----------



## elen (Aug 27, 2015)

*I recommend Roach Motel. It's basically a roach trap. This product will attract these pests and they'll enter the trap. Since it's a trap, they won't be able to go out until they die inside the trap. This presents another benefit. You won't have to worry about finding dead cockroaches in your shoes, countertop or wherever. You don't have to worry about your kids playing with dead cockroaches. They'll die hidden from view. Source: http://bestroachkiller.net

Elen :grin:

*


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Food grade DE is safe to eat, pets, livestock, and people take it all the time. Breathing the powder too much is bad though. Glue traps are effective.


----------

